# Piddle Place by Elena



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello my friends,

Would like to share our experience with all the potty systems we have tried so far and the new Piddle Place. 

When we had only two boys they were using the UgoDog which is really good, keep their paws clean and have to change the pee pad that goes under once a day. Then the girls happened and they were used to potty on pee pads. Elena have never got ahold of the UgoDog so we have to leave pee pads around, Penelope uses both but still prefers the pads. 

I've tried ordering the FreshPatch real grass and it was a failure for us, I had high hopes but didn't work. They would pee on it, sit and lay on it. Oh well. 

From reading on the forum, I went check the Piddle Place and got one a week ago. It is SO neat! The green mat is rubbery and pee goes thru right away, draining inside the base where a enzyme solution that you pour into it gets rid of the smell. One or two sprays on the mat a day with their Bio treatment spray and you'll never smell pee again. It took them 3-4 days to start going there often, had to place a pad on top then make it smaller and smaller, but even Miss Elena is going potty there. Dom is the only one resisting to it but we have time. I'm hoping to get rid of all pee pads in a few months.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That's great to know! I'll have to give it a try. I'll probably need two. The girls hate to use the pad after the boys have used it. I'd love to get rid of the pee pads and just have an area where they could go without the pads being all over the floor.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So what is the expense with the enzyme spray? I have been looking at this. I go through so any pads with my two.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> That's great to know! I'll have to give it a try. I'll probably need two. The girls hate to use the pad after the boys have used it. I'd love to get rid of the pee pads and just have an area where they could go without the pads being all over the floor.



That's my plan, Debbie. I'll get a second and slowly remove the pads. Wish me luck! 



sherry said:


> So what is the expense with the enzyme spray? I have been looking at this. I go through so any pads with my two.



It says on Amazon $35.78 for a 9 week bio concentrate (comes in 9 envelopes) and the spray that last 400 sprays. 

With 4 we go through 100 pads a month for $55 plus the mess, smell and landfill guilty that I have, I'm hoping they will be fully transition in a few months. Gotta keep praising them!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I think I go through about 60 pads a month. I'm going to try this. On the Piddle Place.com site they have a great package deal with auto delivery on the enzyme spray.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

sherry said:


> I think I go through about 60 pads a month. I'm going to try this. On the Piddle Place.com site they have a great package deal with auto delivery on the enzyme spray.



I hope you like it. At first I had to place an used pee pad under the mat and a had a folded pad on top of it. Ben got ahold of it right away, Elena needed some guidance and Penelope is using any available spot. 

I order it on amazon as its on Prime, free shipping delivers in 2 days. Package there is for 9 weeks $35.78.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Only Elena could make a doggie potty look so glamorous!
Thank you for sharing. It looks like a very clever system.
I had looked at it before too, but hesitated because I wasn't sure what was in the spray. I was worried about them getting it on their paws and then later licking their paws. I am a little paranoid about chemicals!
Do you keep them away from it for a certain time after you spray?
I am sure it must be very safe if you are using it!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Only Elena could make a doggie potty look so glamorous!
> 
> Thank you for sharing. It looks like a very clever system.
> 
> ...



She poses for pictures as she knows she's cute. That girl! 

The spray and bio+ treatment concentrate don't smell like chemicals at all, it's a subtle and pleasant smell. As far as I know, bio-enzymes are safe and natural? I'm using it and they haven't had any problem. I'm spraying the mat after morning pee and after night pee action, with that it sits there unused for a while. 

So the spray says - 

'Exclusive Piddle Place formula featuring DeoEssence Technology- lab proven to eliminate pet odors with long last freshness. Piddle Place bio+ treatment contains a professional-strength bio-enzymatic formula designed to break down pet waste safely and permanently. 

Ingredients: purified water, natural enzymes, fragrance. 

Common sense caution: may irritate eyes. Avoid eye contact. In case of eye contact, flush with cool water.'

I hope it helps. I know they have an account here on the forum, hopefully she will see this thread and answer your question.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Beatriz!
It sounds similar to the Natures Miracle type spray.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh look at pretty Miss Elena!!:wub: She is showing off her talents and her beauty and we are all so proud of you for peeing wherever Mommy wants you to.:thumbsup: You are adorable!!:wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

How do you wash the green pad, like say, they have diarrhea, or loose stools? Is the poo easy to see on the pad?


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

puppydoll said:


> Oh look at pretty Miss Elena!!:wub: She is showing off her talents and her beauty and we are all so proud of you for peeing wherever Mommy wants you to.:thumbsup: You are adorable!!:wub:



She think she's a professional model or something like that! lol. You know how she rolls.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

lynda said:


> How do you wash the green pad, like say, they have diarrhea, or loose stools? Is the poo easy to see on the pad?



Lynda, this morning was the first time I had to clean it. It was easy to pour on the toilet with no pee smell. The base wasn't dirty, a bit of pee but I rinsed it off with the water hose and done, same for the mat. I'm getting a close up picture of the mat to share. I'd think if poop gets stuck on it would be easy to wash it with a water hose or using a utility sink.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Dominic said:


> Lynda, this morning was the first time I had to clean it. It was easy to pour on the toilet with no pee smell. The base wasn't dirty, a bit of pee but I rinsed it off with the water hose and done, same for the mat. I'm getting a close up picture of the mat to share. I'd think if poop gets stuck on it would be easy to wash it with a water hose or using a utility sink.


Thanks for the pictures Beatriz. That would be good for me during the summer when I could hose it off but I don't have a utility sink and I wouldn't be able to hose it off in the winter months out side. Too cold here. We shut our outside faucets off in the winter. By the way, I got the fluffs the tunnel and they love it.


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh everyone, I thank you so much for giving Piddle Place a try. We love supporting Spoiled Maltese, and being part of the family here.

I am a nurse in the Emergency Room and we came up with the idea for the Piddle Place for those of us that work long hours and could not leave our furry friends without a potty break for 9 hours. As nurses, we also wanted something that was sanitary, limited contact with pet waste, and could eliminate odor, and my daughter insisted on my not filling the land fills with puppy pads. 

The Bio+enzyme in our product activates when it comes into contact with the protein in pet waste. It breaks down the waste, and the DeoEssence totally eliminates odors. So once a week, just put on the lid (men never put the lid down, do they) hold over a toilet, and open the drain valve. If needed, the turf is machine washable. 

I work still, and my son (who since has passed away) had a service dog that kept him calm and brought him comfort. My son is gone, but we still have Kippers that is now 15 years old. Walking down stairs causes her pain, so she now uses a Piddle Place as well.

Like all of you, a believer in the effect dogs have on our lives. We see the comfort they bring to children in our hospital, and brighten the lives of the depressed.

Profits from sales of the Piddle Place are donated to shelters, (I am a volunteer) and we also pay to have service dogs trained for those in need, so your kindness is appreciated in helping us to remove the barriers to the companionship of a furry friend.


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

The grass may is machine washable. Just don't out it in the dryer. A quick shake and put it back in position

Thank you so much



Dominic said:


> puppydoll said:
> 
> 
> > Oh look at pretty Miss Elena!!
> ...





lynda said:


> How do you wash the green pad, like say, they have diarrhea, or loose stools? Is the poo easy to see on the pad?


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

I wanted to once again thank all of you for your support of the Piddle Place. As you know, profits are donated to no-kill shelters, so you have really helped so many dogs.

Also, I if you decide to order from our website Piddle Place make sure you keep on eye on the bio+treatment. The subscription service delivers every 8 weeks, and for a small dog, you may not need that much. I empty mine once a week. Amazon sounds like a better deal!

We are all so grateful for our Maltese family here. thank you thank you thank you for allowing us to support this forum, and for all the great information and photos of your babies!

Kathy


----------

